# turkcede bu nasil demek ingilizce



## knowhow

merahaba

siz nasıl diyor bunu: 'mukemmellestiremediklerimizden misiniz'

can someone explain me? thanx a lot


----------



## turkishspeaker

knowhow said:


> merhaba
> 
> Siz bunu nasıl diyorsunuz?: 'mukemmellestiremediklerimizden misiniz'
> 
> can someone explain me? thanx a lot


 

"Are you the ones that we can't consummate?"


----------



## Volcano

*Are you the ones we couldn't consummate?*


----------



## Mindlevery

Wow....quite long word...  :-o


----------



## ukuca

_How do you say that = Siz bunu nasıl diyorsunuz?_ seems like a litteral translation here. I think knowhow wants to say "bu ne demek" or " bu ne anlama geliyor".


----------



## veronica55

'mukemmellestiremediklerimizden misiniz'

mükemmel : great, marvelous
mükemmel-leş-mek : to become marvelous
mükemmel-leş-tir-mek : to make sb/st marveolus
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-mek : not to be able to make sb/st marveolus (e is helping vowel)
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik : sb/st that couldn't be made marveolus
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz : the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus.
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den : from/one of(depends on how it will be used) the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus.
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den - mi? : is it one of the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus?
mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den - mi-siniz? : are you one of them that we couldn't make marveolus?

:d it is really a challenge when I think about it so in detail. But such words are very rarely needed or used. Generally used for riddles


----------



## AlpTigin

look at that. that's longer 

çekostlavakyalılaştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız (= _Are you the ones that we could not be citizen of old Republic of Czech_)
_
old Republic of Czech  = Československo _(may be wrong, forgive me )


----------



## Volcano

*More than 30 letters*


----------



## Mindlevery

AlpTigin said:


> look at that. that's longer
> 
> çekostlavakyalılaştıramadıklarımızdan mısınız (= _Are you the ones that we could not be citizen of old Republic of Czech_)
> 
> _old Republic of Czech = Československo _(may be wrong, forgive me )


 

This almost makes me giving up on studying the language...
*faints*


----------



## Mindlevery

veronica55 said:


> 'mukemmellestiremediklerimizden misiniz'
> 
> mükemmel : great, marvelous
> mükemmel-leş-mek : to become marvelous
> mükemmel-leş-tir-mek : to make sb/st marveolus
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-mek : not to be able to make sb/st marveolus (e is helping vowel)
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik : sb/st that couldn't be made marveolus
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz : the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus.
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den : from/one of(depends on how it will be used) the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus.
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den - mi? : is it one of the things or ones that we couldn't make marveolus?
> mükemmel-leş-tir-e-me-dik-ler-i-miz-den - mi-siniz? : are you one of them that we couldn't make marveolus?
> 
> :d it is really a challenge when I think about it so in detail. But such words are very rarely needed or used. Generally used for riddles


 
Ooo, this is very very useful for me!! I have to read through it again and again though, but it is very helpful!


----------



## Mindlevery

*Bu ne demek? *= What does this mean?


----------



## Volcano

*What does this/that/it mean ?*


----------



## Mindlevery

Ve "*Bu ne anlama geliyor*?" ne demek?


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Ve "*Bu ne anlama geliyor*?" ne demek?





Volcano said:


> *What does this/that/it mean ?*


----------



## Mindlevery

Ooo, ok... So it is the same... Thanks.


----------

